# Is This Fish a Cichlid..And What Is The Matter With Him?



## wvdixiedarlin69 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey guy's im new to the forum.. I had a 10 gallon tank gave to me with a fish. the fish was sick,he has white stuff on his tail and on his dorsal fin. he wont eat I am feeding him omega one natural protein formula small pelletsfor cichlids and he can barely swim.i have treated him with ick medicine like they said to do on the bottle and he still is not getting no better. i have uploaded a picture of the fish. i hope someone can tell me what is wrong with my fish


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its hard to tell from the picture, but I think its a convict. I can't tell from the pic if its ich, velvet, fin-rot or something else. Suggest you look at disease sites like http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/fish_diseases/fins.html


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try some melafix..he doesn't have ich..looks more like fin rot..


----------



## wvdixiedarlin69 (Jan 20, 2009)

thanks for the anwsers, if he has fin rot will he die?


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Not if you keep the water clean and you treat him for his fin rot. Water quality is more important.
A 10 Gallon is on the small side for that fish. There is no room to swim around.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It looks like an infection of either fungus or bacteria, or maybe even both. 2 tablespoons of salt and melafix might help if you hurry. You might even want to step up to something stronger, but try those first.

Convict cichlids are pretty tough little guys, so he might make it. If he doesn't, then take down the tank & clean it up thoroughly before restarting it to get rid of the germs causing it. ( so your new fish will avoid this )


----------

